
Show HN: SuperCoco – Learn Spanish through conversations - sharp11
http://www.supercocoapp.com/
======
sharp11
OP here. This is the language learning app that I've always wanted: no typing
and tapping, lots of listening and speaking.

Would love to get feedback from HN community!

~~~
vinchuco
Too bad I'm on android. It would be good if you had some video/gif on the
landing page of a demo or it being used, that way I get an idea as to what
value this adds as opposed to the more marketed ones.

